# the young ones



## Nightintodream (Oct 27, 2007)

OMG i saw the show only resently I LOVE the idea of a sewasidle hippy it is just so cool. any one elce seen or rember this show?


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 27, 2007)

I own season 1&2 really great comedy imo the only un funny one was Mike.

The others just true comedy mix
Punk
Anarchist
Hippy

hehe think one of fav episodes on season 2 where rick says "hands up who likes me" then he ends up trying to kill him self with laxatives X3


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 27, 2007)

my fave was in season 1 when thay had the party but who cant like a sewasidal hippy


----------



## DavidN (Oct 27, 2007)

I have to admit that "sewasidal" is one of the most creative misspellings I'm likely to see today.

That aside, I like The Young Ones - it's not exactly the best of Rik Mayall and Adrian Edmondson's work (apart from the episode where they go on University Challenge, which is hilarious), but it certainly set them up for their 20-year-long career hitting each other with frying pans.


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 27, 2007)

ha ha ha thay kill the other teem


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 27, 2007)

Viv: "I can't seem to get rid of this headache. What's the best thing for a hangover?"
Mike: "Drinking heavily the night before..."


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 27, 2007)

lol
Neil: like guys you know im going to kill my self so i desided to like have a last supper but you know.
Rick: OH y dont you just go and die Neil


----------



## Option7 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have watched so much of this show. I was up for like 6 hours watching it once 'cause I couldn't sleep.
I think Vivian and Neil are the best characters. 
Have you seen the one where it's the summer holidays and they're bored?

*Vivian smashes Rick over the head with a cricket bat*
"GOD, even mindless violence seems boring today!"

lolz
It's a good show, but I prefer 'Bottom'


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 29, 2007)

Nightintodream said:
			
		

> lol
> Neil: like guys you know im going to kill my self so i desided to like have a last supper but you know.
> Rick: OH y dont you just go and die Neil



Neil: "I don't wanna bring you down or anything, but I think that [crucifixion]  is a really negative way to try and kill yourself. I mean, I tried it hundreds of times, there's no way you can hammer in the last nail."


----------



## Rebel-lion (Oct 29, 2007)

The Young Ones what a great show, and what about Bottom, many a good night spent laughing my head of to those shows!


----------



## Esplender (Oct 29, 2007)

One of the only shows from the UK that were actually funny.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Oct 29, 2007)

Nightintodream said:
			
		

> OMG i saw the show only resently I LOVE the idea of a sewasidle hippy it is just so cool. any one elce seen or rember this show?



that shows one of my fave,s used to watch it all the time


----------



## Nightintodream (Nov 3, 2007)

i wish it was back on tv


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Nov 4, 2007)

Nightintodream said:
			
		

> i wish it was back on tv


for a  time BBC america was rerunning it  i wish they would do it again


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Nov 4, 2007)

Nightintodream said:
			
		

> i wish it was back on tv


i,d love it if they put out a booxed set of dvds of all the episodes


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, it was a great show. It put a twist on all the stereotypical characters they had on the show.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Nov 4, 2007)

found two dvd sets  both have the comple series
http://www.bbcamericashop.com/default.asp?cpa=product&id=1601&ctl=81&cc=21233&tt=
http://www.bbcamericashop.com/default.asp?cpa=product&id=4378&ctl=81&cc=21233&tt=


----------



## Rixxster (Nov 6, 2007)

Vivian: "Do not lean out of the window...i wounder why"
*sticks head out of the window*
Vivian: "AAARRRGGGHH"

outside the train...

vivian: "you took your time ya bastard...."


----------

